# Einer Variablen Werte von anderen Variablen zuweisen



## Kathy (27. Jan 2011)

Hey,
bin eine totale Java Anfängerin und habe mal eine Frage.
Und zwar habe ich 3 Klassen erstellt und in diesen Klassen habe ich wiederum Variable.
Nun muss ich einer der Variablen Werte von anderen Variablen zuweisen z.B.
Die Variable Profil bekommt die Variable Vorname, die Variable Nachname und die Variable Adresse.
Wie kann ich das machen???
Habe bereits getters und setters für alle benötigten Variablen gesetzt oder ist das dafür gar nicht nötig???
???:L


----------



## U2nt (27. Jan 2011)

Was heißt du musst die Variablen zuweisen? Einer Instanz der Klasse?
Am besten würde soetwas über setter gehen.


----------



## derMiche (27. Jan 2011)

indem du den wert von einem getter einem setter übergibst


```
...
methode1.setX (methode2.getX);
...
```


----------



## derMiche (27. Jan 2011)

Kathy hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> bin eine totale Java Anfängerin und habe mal eine Frage.
> Und zwar habe ich 3 Klassen erstellt und in diesen Klassen habe ich wiederum Variable.
> Nun muss ich einer der Variablen Werte von anderen Variablen zuweisen z.B.
> ...



Sry hab dich falsch verstanden.

meinst du mit "variable" Profil die klasse?
wenn ja dann über konstrucktor oder setter

*Konstrucktor*

```
...
Profil profil = new Profil(Vorname, Nachname, Adresse);
...
```

*Setter*

```
...
Profil profil = new Profil ();
...
profil.setVorname (vorname);
profil.setNachname (Nachname);
profil.setAdresse (Adresse);
...
```


----------



## Kathy (27. Jan 2011)

Also sagen wir mal ich habe diese Variablen:
vorname, nachname, adresse und profil
und will nun das wenn ich das profil ausgebe der vorname, nachname und die adresse ausgegeben wird.
Wie schreibe ich das dann mit setter am bessten also ich wüsste jetzt nur wie ich dem profil meinen vornamen zuweisen kann aber dann wäre ja profil==vorname.
Müsste ich dann schreiben setProfil(...) ???


----------



## Kathy (27. Jan 2011)

Danke für das gute Beispiel derMiche 
ich glaub jetzt hab ich's kapiert =)


----------

